# Trying to start



## nr8318 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have enjoyed wine for awhile and have started to look into making my own. Problem is im not sure what I am looking for. There are many sites online that offer kits all which seem relatively the same. I am finishing my jr year of college and figured this would be a nice hobby to start in the summer. Please help me with any websites that I can trust and kits that would be appropriate for my beginning level. Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome there are many good sites to choose from but to better help you out, you should fill in your location field so as we can tell you if there is a local supplier right near you or at least the best place near you so you dont have to pay shipping across the USA. Use the User CP n the top right and go into Edit details and way down the bottom you will see location. As far as which wine, we dont know what you prefer and your budget so please give us more info. You will need a wine making kit equipment kit though to start.
Here is a site that I can personally guaranty.
http://finevinewines.com/


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Welcome there are many good sites to choose from but to better help you out, you should fill in your location field so as we can tell you if there is a local supplier right near you or at least the best place near you so you dont have to pay shipping across the USA. Use the User CP n the top right and go into Edit details and way down the bottom you will see location. As far as which wine, we dont know what you prefer and your budget so please give us more info. You will need a wine making kit equipment kit though to start.
> Here is a site that I can personally guaranty.
> /



1st WELCOME to this great forum !
I'll Second that URL. Better yet CALL George at http://finevinewines.com and he will answer all your questions.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 8, 2009)

the one thing you'll find out if you like making you first product it will take over and have a life force of it's own..welcome aboard


----------



## Malkore (Apr 8, 2009)

Make sure you have the cash to spare. Making wine isn't expensive but getting the initial equipment, and the space to use it, adds up.

And then if you branch out into mead or beer making, more equipment, more space.

especially when it comes to aging wine and mead.


----------



## nr8318 (Apr 8, 2009)

From the kits I have looked at I expect to pay between $115-170, does this sound about right? And I do have a room that I should be able to maintain between 65 and 75 degrees and from what I have read is the tempeture range to brew at.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2009)

nr8318 said:


> From the kits I have looked at I expect to pay between $115-170, does this sound about right? And I do have a room that I should be able to maintain between 65 and 75 degrees and from what I have read is the tempeture range to brew at.



nr8318,
Where you from? If you are gonna get kits in the $100.00+ range you will see some real good wines. Remember to read, understand and follow the directions in the kit. Butt, we are all here to help you when needed.
Good luck !


----------



## smurfe (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll add another vote for Finevinewines. George won't steer you wrong. He like when you call and won't BS you into buying stuff you don't need or can't afford. He is really good at getting you set up within your budget. 

One other thing. Don't get caught up in the places that offer "Free Shipping" as there is truly no such thing. Just check the prices against the places that charge shipping. You will normally find that the place you paid shipping at is cheaper. It does help if the vendor is fairly regional for you. But look at Wade, he lives in CT and orders from Dallas TX. You might look as well if you have an Local Brew Shops. I see you are in PA. That is brewing heaven out there. You might have something right down the road. Always support your Local Brew Shop if you have one.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2009)

That is typically a good range as long as the brew shop is not really expensive and charging a lot more then everyone else where you are buying a cheap kit at a bad price! I mysekf dont care to much for the W.E. red kits but they do make great wines in every other category, just my $.02!


----------



## cpfan (Apr 8, 2009)

nr8318:

When you are asking about a kit...are you asking about an equipment kit or a wine kit (juice/concentrate)? I thought you meant an equipment kit, and I believe everybody else thinks you mean juice/concentrate kit.

If you're asking about a wine kit, you need to tell us what kind of wines that you like before we can provide a decent answer.

Steve


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 9, 2009)

Depending on your location there are many brew shops with very good selection and prices. Here in Ohio I use Shrivers Pharmacy , use their name and dot com. They have everything from prescriptions to wine kits. They ship UPS which is quick and moderately priced. I have found their prices to be at or below all the other sites I have checked to date. Another popular site is thegrape dot net


----------



## kitten (Apr 10, 2009)

hey i see your from pa where about in pa? im in central pa right near state college


----------

